# Winter Streamer Fishing



## pbergan (Jul 23, 2014)

I typically fish the Rocky River; and in the winter months the common set up seems to be dead drifting eggs and nymphs under an indicator. Has anyone had much luck using big flashy streamers and stripping them through pools? I have just found that nymphing in the winter is pretty boring and I might as well just use a spin/centerpin rod.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm with you. I find dead drifting nymphs and eggs boring. I will swing streamers and hold out for one or two takes. I will also add that when it's really cold theey won't chase it very far, so you have to swing it right in front of them. Swinging streamers will never be a big numbers game.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Stripping streamers will work as long as you cover ground and sift out the right fish. Out of every pod of fish there's usually 1 or 2 that will chase one down if they haven't been messed with and you show them the right presentation (gotta find the right water that lets you get the fly to them). Play with the angle at which the fish sees it, the longer you can dance the fly in their face the better. It seems like half the strikes are out of aggravation and the other half are predation in my opinion. Warming trends feature the best results even if its only a few degree bump with mid to high 30 degree water. Swinging streamers is usually more productive, I think its because the fish see the fly longer with a steady swing they can track.


----------



## Gogol (Nov 17, 2020)

I've been doing well swinging large #2 egg sucking leaches and streamers in the tailouts of deeper areas where the water is still fast. Another area that's been productive is right flat water 2-3' deep right before riffles. Sometimes the takes are super slight and I do miss fish. However, for whatever reason, when they are "on" streamers, it's hard to beat the action. Darker colors in darker water and lighter colors as the water clears has been good. 

I think generally if you are using streamers or swinging large flies you have to just try and cover more ground. There isn't going to be as many fish wanting to take a big streamer, it's usually the larger fish that will and those actively feeding.

Just a thought, if you like streamers but are getting frustrated, try putting a trailing egg pater on the end of the streamer, like 24" back. Especially if you've gotten that 1 or 2 fish in a hole that will take the streamer but know there are a few more in that area.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

When I can fish clear water and see fish, like at Elk Creek or Walnut, I have seen fish chase streamers a short distance. Usually less than a foot many times only 6 inches. So you really have to put the fly on their nose, and make it look like food. *Try to finish your swing in water you think holds fish*. Dangle it for a few seconds, then step down a few steps before picking up and casting to next swing. I rarely see them moving to follow a big swing, or even stripped streamers. But on occasion, when water warms a couple degrees, I have. Also as suggested above, use basic color patterns. I even use smaller size 10 streamers, and soft hackles. Rarely do I use a 2.5 inch long streamer in the Winter. But I guess I have caught a few in the coldest water on a 3 inch long white/ pink intruder. Most times my winter streamers are 1.5 inches long or less, even 1 inch. Swinging nymphs can work also. *The key is to get fly down low, keep it down low through swing, dangle it down low in water that you think holds fish*. Pattern colors are probably less important than technique. And lifelike fly profile is probably more important than color. 

Rickerd


----------



## noahdoak (Nov 26, 2019)

I’ve had great luck stripping streamers on western Erie tribs (Sandusky/Toledo area) near the mouths of streams at the lake. Fresh fish from the lake, which will be hanging around at trib mouths, are used to chasing baitfish like emerald shiners and ciscoes from their time in the big pond. It works like a charm when you hit those sections at the right time.


----------

